# Healing after disbudding



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

My 4 week old ND got disbudded yesterday and also had tetanus shot and was wormed. He seems to be in pain today just not himself. Is this normal and how long until he will be back to himself?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you have Banamine? Some people give it either prior to disbudding or afterwards if there are problems. It can relieve pain and helps reduce swelling. It is 1cc per 100 pounds, so for a little kid, it would only take a small amount. A low dose insulin syringe works well for this. You probably couldn't use the fine needle on a larger goat, but it works well on Nd kids.

Aspirin is not as good as Banamine, but might help.

P.S. Disbudding can sometimes cause swelling in the brain. Banamine helps with that and takes effect very quickly.


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

We're do you get banamine?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The vet.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

If you can't get Banamine today, you can try aspirin. Most goats like the baby aspirin and will chew it up. The dosage is relatively high because of the way it is metabolized by the goat.

This dosage is from an old post:
Baby aspirin (81mg) Crush and mix with warm water, every 4 hrs, as needed. 
Dosage is 1 per 10 lbs


Banamine is a very good item to have on hand. If you can get some from a vet now, you will have the rest of the bottle for your emergency supplies.


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

I gave him baby aspirin. Thank you. I'm going to look into getting banamine on Monday


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

How's he doing?


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

He is doing better thanks starting to heal been putting peroxide on it because it had a smell and some yellow stuff around it. He has super dry flaky skin any ideas to cure that?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Flakey skin could be caused by a number of issues. Sometimes flakiness is associated with shedding and may go away on its own. It could also be caused by mineral deficiencies or external parasites such as lice or mites. Does he have access to a good, loose, goat mineral supplement? You can look closely to see if he has any lice. 

If you suspect lice or mites, there are a number of products available. What works best would depend on the type of problem - biting vs. sucking lice, etc. Probably the least toxic product is diatomaceous earth. (It pierces the exoskeleton of the pests which causes them to dehydrate and die.) There is a product available on Amazon that has DE combined with calcium bentonite that is supposed to be more effective than DE alone. You can search the forum for other products and dosages.


----------

